# Best 'knock off' lens?



## BNHPhotography (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm looking for opinions, experience, and if anyone has any cold hard facts about which knock off lenses are better? I have an Olympus 70-300 f5.6 (?) It's okay, definitely not my favorite though


----------



## gsgary (Feb 27, 2012)

Knock off means stolen over here


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 27, 2012)

You mean bargain brand??


----------



## BNHPhotography (Feb 27, 2012)

I've never heard of knock off meaning stolen? Of course I'm from Virginia, originally, and I'm coming to terms with the fact a lot of things we say don't mean the same things to other people...if anyone watches the big foot hunters show we were made famous in my area two weeks ago by the 'wha wuz at' video they featured on their show lol! 
ANYWAY, yes I mean bargain brand


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 27, 2012)

I wouldn't really call them 'knockoffs' since there are several cases when the so called 'knockoffs' outperform the name brand.  To answer your question, it depends on the lens.


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 27, 2012)

You can't judge the quality of a lens by who makes it.. every lens is different.

So what are you looking for exactly?


----------



## BNHPhotography (Feb 27, 2012)

I do a lot of portraiture.  Any one brand better than the other?


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 27, 2012)

Do you want a zoom?  A prime?  Several primes?  What body do you shoot with?  What's your budget?  What glass do you have already?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Like a Zorki? Best Russian Knock Off Ever!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 27, 2012)

You didn't mention which camera system you use, but I am assuming it's Olympus?


----------



## BNHPhotography (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a canon body and all I have is an Olympus 70-300 f5.6, kit lens, and a nifty-fifty.  I would like to have something I could use that's better than my f1.8.  Zoom is optional, but preffered


----------



## jake337 (Feb 27, 2012)

I just traded in my nikkor 300mm f4.5 ais for a tamron 300mm f2.8 IF SP LD this morning and am very happy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 27, 2012)

BNHPhotography said:


> I have a canon body and all I have is an Olympus 70-300 f5.6, kit lens, and a nifty-fifty.  I would like to have something I could use that's better than my f1.8.  Zoom is optional, but preffered



...you have an Olympus lens? Are you using an adapter? I am so confused.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 27, 2012)

BNHPhotography said:


> I'm looking for opinions, experience, and if anyone has any cold hard facts about which knock off lenses are better? I have an Olympus 70-300 f5.6 (?) It's okay, definitely not my favorite though



My Holga (Nikon mount) just came from BHPHOTO today. I will have a full review up soon (to include pics)


----------



## BNHPhotography (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm not really sure to be honest...I bought my camera used and the lady sold me that lens, too.  It's a really oldddddd film lens..? Not sure if that matters at all?
I have used it with my camera and being 8 months in owning my first DSLR I wouldn't know what an adapter looked like if it was staring me in the face!


----------



## gsgary (Feb 27, 2012)

BNHPhotography said:


> I've never heard of knock off meaning stolen? Of course I'm from Virginia, originally, and I'm coming to terms with the fact a lot of things we say don't mean the same things to other people...if anyone watches the big foot hunters show we were made famous in my area two weeks ago by the 'wha wuz at' video they featured on their show lol!
> ANYWAY, yes I mean bargain brand



Like fanny, you have it the wrong way round


----------



## redessa (Feb 27, 2012)

Tamron and Sigma seem to be the bigger names in the 3rd party market.  I have a Tamron 28-74mm 2.8 that I like really well. And I went to WPPI last week where one of the "famous professional" speakers claims to shoot almost exclusively with Sigma lenses.  

I think your best bet is to decide what focal range you're looking for and dig up some comparison reviews.


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 27, 2012)

BNHPhotography said:


> I have a canon body and all I have is an Olympus 70-300 f5.6, kit lens, and a nifty-fifty.  I would like to have something I could use that's better than my f1.8.  Zoom is optional, but preffered



What is your budget?  I mean you could go anywhere from the Sigma 85 f/1.4, which is ~$1k, down to the Tamron 28-75 f/2.8, which is ~$500.


----------



## Demers18 (Feb 27, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> ...you have an Olympus lens? Are you using an adapter? I am so confused.



It's okay o hey Tyler, it's only Monday lol


----------



## Bossy (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm from California and I've always known knock off as off brand.

From what I've read, it really can vary. Best way is to find a lens you think will work best for you, then google the hell out of tamron and sigma to see if they have competitive pricing for something comparable.


----------



## MonicaBH (Feb 27, 2012)

I have two Tamron lenses... 17-50 & 24-75, both f/2.8.  My 17-50 is HEAVY and when I'm using my SB700 with it my arm gets tired very quickly. 

I am very happy with both of them.  I also have a Sigma 70-300mm variable aperture that gets the job done.


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2012)

MonicaBH said:


> I have two Tamron lenses... 17-50 & 24-75, both f/2.8.  My 17-50 is HEAVY and when I'm using my SB700 with it my arm gets tired very quickly.


Regular visits to the gym help with that.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 28, 2012)

Depends on what lens you NEED. Long zoom? prime? wide zoom? Ultra wide? macro?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 28, 2012)

My best knock-off is a HOLGA!  And it makes my camera HIP!


----------



## Dao (Feb 28, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> My best knock-off is a HOLGA!  And it makes my camera HIP!



To make it more genuine, you need to drill some holes in the D700 to allow light leak.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 28, 2012)

MonicaBH said:


> I have two Tamron lenses... 17-50 & 24-75, both f/2.8.  My 17-50 is HEAVY and when I'm using my SB700 with it my arm gets tired very quickly.
> 
> I am very happy with both of them.  I also have a Sigma 70-300mm variable aperture that gets the job done.


Are you kidding me? ROFLMAO! That's LIGHT as hell when compared to a LENS. Try toting around the 70-200 OS with a flash and battery grip. Your biceps will develop biceps.


----------



## Dom6663 (Feb 28, 2012)

First of all, a knock off lens is a lens that is built to look like another lens. Like a fake of sorts. Ever been offered to buy a pair of 'real' Oakley sunglasses from a sketchy street vendor?

Second of all. The lenses your referring to are more appropriately third party lenses, which is also subjective to the Camera body your buying. Many people consider Sigma lenses to be third party, but when you have a Sigma camera body, and buy a sigma lens, then its first party.

As far as third party lenses go, I find Sigma, and Tamron being the top two optically. However, if you take a gander at some of the M42 mount lenses, or some older hasselblad lenses, you can get them cheap, and when I say cheap i mean CHEAP, and they usually outpreform their modern counterpart. 

For example. The SMC Takumar 85mm f1.8 vs the Canon 85mm f1.8

The SMC takumar 85mm f1.8 is an INCREDIBLE lens. Depending on the condition of the lens it can be anywhere from $200-$400.
The Canon 85mm f1.8 is a pretty good lens for what it is. It focuses pretty quickly, acceptably sharp, Bokeh of reasonable quality. They are usually $350-$400+ New

So whats the difference in these lenses? The SMC takumar being an old m42 mount does not have auto focus, but if its for portraits, thats not necesarily too important. However at f1.8 the Takumar is as sharp as the Canon f1.8 is at f/4. Thats just the beginning, I would suggest you do more research.

Thats just one example as well, I have a Carl Zeiss 150 mm f/4 Sonnar that I got for $150 and is a beautiful beautiful lens.

Anyway, rant over. Good luck


----------



## MonicaBH (Feb 29, 2012)

KmH said:


> MonicaBH said:
> 
> 
> > I have two Tamron lenses... 17-50 & 24-75, both f/2.8.  My 17-50 is HEAVY and when I'm using my SB700 with it my arm gets tired very quickly.
> ...


 


MLeeK said:


> MonicaBH said:
> 
> 
> > I have two Tamron lenses... 17-50 & 24-75, both f/2.8.  My 17-50 is HEAVY and when I'm using my SB700 with it my arm gets tired very quickly.
> ...



What can I say!  I wrestle/carry large, angry dogs and cats for a living but damn if that lens/flash combo doesn't fatigue my stringbean arms.  Perhaps increased use of said equipment will increase my resistance.


----------

